# Christmas Gifts



## DEADlifter (Dec 9, 2019)

Who all do you guys buy presents for?  I usually just get my children gifts.


----------



## German89 (Dec 9, 2019)

Me. Myself. And I. 

And my son.

I will get my ma and sister gift cards for their nails. 

My sister is easier to buy for than my mother. I honestly have zero clue what she likes. 

And something for my bestie.

I'll bake for my coworkers.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 9, 2019)

I get my significant other gifts and the children in the family a gift. Us adults all do a random drawing December 1st and who we draw is the only adult we need to get a gift. It is a great way to save money but still be able to do a gift exchange. We set a limit on the gift $25-50 usually to make it more affordable. And our local police department has names of children in the area the officers have seen that come from broken homes or low income families and I’ll pick a child to get gifts for and drop it off before Christmas at the station.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 9, 2019)

Immediate family, the wife and my son get pretty spoiled, I'm a sucker for Christmas


----------



## SHAQICE (Dec 9, 2019)

*To every members of this board. Just close your eyes & tell me what you see**wink**wink** and the present will be at your door.*


----------



## Jin (Dec 9, 2019)

SHAQICE said:


> *To every members of this board. Just close your eyes & tell me what you see**wink**wink** and the present will be at your door.*




You are so transparent


----------



## tinymk (Dec 9, 2019)

The wife and our grown kids.   I am finished shopping already this year.


----------



## German89 (Dec 9, 2019)

Jin said:


> You are so transparent


Uhh...

What are you getting me sir jin?


----------



## Trump (Dec 9, 2019)

i not a christian so my kids get nothing for christmas, but i do buy them presents for the pagan celebration of the tree 25th December. Jesus was born in June


----------



## CJ (Dec 9, 2019)

trump said:


> i not a christian so my kids get nothing for christmas, but i do buy them presents for the pagan celebration of the tree 25th december. Jesus was born in june



....... 

View attachment 8839


----------



## Trump (Dec 9, 2019)

that show is about as believable as the bible



CJ275 said:


> .......
> 
> View attachment 8839


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 9, 2019)

Trump said:


> that show is about as believable as the bible



Way better storyline though. Those dragons are badass


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 10, 2019)

Buy for my wife (we don’t have kids) and my team at work.


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 10, 2019)

The boogieman gives everyone presents!!!


----------



## Mash (Dec 10, 2019)

Kids and wife for sure. My wife tries that "I'm fine, don't buy me anything" crap every year, but I'm not falling for it. We usually get a little something for our parents and nieces/nephews.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 10, 2019)

Tren for xmas


----------



## bigdog (Dec 10, 2019)

My wife and i exchange gifts and we buy for our son and a few kids in the family but thats about all..  My son is 21 now so christmas isnt what it used be but its all good!


----------



## simplesteve (Dec 10, 2019)

My kids, my wife, and my nephews. Oh and a random person on reddit.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 11, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> My kids, my wife, and my nephews. Oh and a random person on reddit.



haha how do you pick a random person on reddit?


----------



## Beserker (Dec 12, 2019)

My wife is getting a S&W MP15 and 500 rounds... daughter gets a heavy bag and new chuck Taylor’s... son gets an old Yota truck, dog gets a bone, and I’m tapping out...


----------



## Jada (Dec 12, 2019)

My children and my wife.


----------

